# jedit findet javac nicht



## erni07 (1. Apr 2007)

ich brauche jedit um ein programm für die schule schreiben zu können.

Ich habe JDK runtergeladen und auch jedit. 
Anfangs gabs die console nicht aber die habe ich jetzt runtergeladen überden plugin manager 


aber jetzt kann der javac command nicht gefunden werden ... 

was muss ich tun ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (1. Apr 2007)

unter compiler settings den pfad zu javac eingeben, is doch nich sonderlich schwer? Ich würde aber erstmal guggn ob du den hast,

C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0\bin

is der pfad unter windoof


----------



## erni07 (1. Apr 2007)

bin ist da aber da ist nichts mit javac .....


----------



## Wildcard (1. Apr 2007)

Bist du dir sicher das du das JDK und nicht nur die JRE installiert hast?


----------



## Gast (1. Apr 2007)

oh neiiiin ... schlau sehr schlau ... da wo jre drin steht ist kein jdk drin ist klar .! ... ich lade mal schnell das richtige runder ... mom


----------



## erni07 (1. Apr 2007)

okay javac ist das jdk jedit die console ... wird compiliert? nein ... 

es kommt immer eine fehlermeldung zu beginn dann kommt das normale fenster ich stelle auf command javac um und dann kommt die console mit Process javac excited with 0


----------



## Gast (1. Apr 2007)

ist  da bzw downgeloadet pardon .. nicht das


----------



## Wildcard (1. Apr 2007)

Was passiert wenn du ganz normal in einer Shell kompilierst?


----------



## erni07 (1. Apr 2007)

d.h. ? (sorry ich bin auf absoluten neuland ......)


----------



## Wildcard (1. Apr 2007)

wenn du in einer shell javac MeineKlasse.java eingibst, wie sieht die Ausgabe aus?


----------



## Jango (1. Apr 2007)

erni07 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> d.h. ? (sorry ich bin auf absoluten neuland ......)



Wildcard meint mit Shell die normale Eingabeaufforderung.


----------



## Gast (1. Apr 2007)

oh man das ist lansam peinlich ... wie mache ich das denn ?


----------



## Jango (1. Apr 2007)

zeig doch mal deine Fehlermeldung her


----------



## Wildcard (1. Apr 2007)

Ich schließe jetzt einfach mal das du Windows verwendest:
Start -> ausführen -> cmd eingeben
in dem sich öffnenden Fenster in das Verzeichnis wechseln in dem deine Java Klasse liegt
javac MeineKlasse.java eingeben


----------



## Gast (1. Apr 2007)

daraufhin kommt wie auch bei jedit : der befehl wurde entwerder falsch geschrieben oder konnte nicht gefunden werden.


----------



## Gast (1. Apr 2007)

ja ich verwende windows hätte alternativ noch einen Mac mit dem gleichen Problem im angebot .. wobei ich bei dem schon weiter bin .. da ist ist dann das problem das in dem applet der hintergrund nicht angezeigt wird.


----------



## Wildcard (1. Apr 2007)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> daraufhin kommt wie auch bei jedit : der befehl wurde entwerder falsch geschrieben oder konnte nicht gefunden werden.


Das heißt das das java/bin Verzeichnis nicht in deiner Path Variable liegt.
Wo du hinklicken musst um das einzutragen kann ich dir als Linuxer leider nicht sagen, aber vielleicht erbarmt sich jemand


----------



## Gast (1. Apr 2007)

aha aber die erkenntnis ist schon mal viel wert DANKE DANKE DANKE 

die die sich erbamen bitte melden


----------



## Jango (1. Apr 2007)

Schau dir das mal an:

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=17942


----------



## Chris_1980 (1. Apr 2007)

Also unter Windows kannst du die path-Variable für jede Sitzung aufs neue im DosFenster setzen mit PATH=

oder aber Dauerhaft in dem du unter SystemSteuerung->System->Erweitert->Umgebungsvariablen
den Pfad hinzufügst. (Einfach hinten dran nen Semikolon machen und den Pfad zum bin-Ordner Anfügen.)


----------



## Jango (1. Apr 2007)

Chris_1980 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also unter Windows kannst du die path-Variable für jede Sitzung aufs neue im DosFenster setzen mit PATH=
> 
> oder aber Dauerhaft in dem du unter SystemSteuerung->System->Erweitert->Umgebungsvariablen
> den Pfad hinzufügst. (Einfach hinten dran nen Semikolon machen und den Pfad zum bin-Ordner Anfügen.)



äh... meinst wohl, Gast schaft es nicht, auf den Link zu klicken?  :lol:


----------



## Gast (1. Apr 2007)

das bekomme ich gerade noch so hin


----------



## Gast (1. Apr 2007)

so also das wäre getan jetzt kommt auch bei der shell wenigstens nicht mehr das es das ganze nicht mehr gibt sondern es kommt: javac file not found: MeineKlasse.java
usage: javac <options> <source files>
use -help for a list of possible options

also anstatt MeineKlasse.java hab ich den namen der jedit datei genommen


----------



## Gast (1. Apr 2007)

wenn ich dann -help eingebe dann kommt wieder das der befehl nicht vorhanden ist


----------



## Wildcard (1. Apr 2007)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn ich dann -help eingebe dann kommt wieder das der befehl nicht vorhanden ist


Damit war gemeint das du javac -help eingibst.


> javac file not found: MeineKlasse.java


Du musst dich dazu in dem Verzeichnis befinden in dem die Klasse liegt.


----------



## Jango (1. Apr 2007)

Die Datei muss schon genauso heißen, wie deine Klasse.


----------



## Gast (1. Apr 2007)

Das die datei so heißen muss wie die klasse ist klar aber ich habe ja noch gar keine klasse weil das ganze nicht kompliliert werden kann.


----------



## Chris_1980 (1. Apr 2007)

Er meint der Dateiname deines SourceFiles also meinetwegen Beispiel.java muß der Selbe sein, wie der darin genannte Name der Klasse. In diesem Fall also 

```
class Beispiel{

}
```


----------



## Gast (1. Apr 2007)

oh ich habe den ersten Buchstabe klein geschrieben
neuer versuch


----------



## Gast (1. Apr 2007)

Okay also es ist immernoch das gleiche ...... jedit bringt die fehlermeldung und es entsteht einfach keine klasse


----------



## Chris_1980 (1. Apr 2007)

öhm lass mal das .java weg.


----------



## Jango (1. Apr 2007)

Chris_1980 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Er* meint der Dateiname deines SourceFiles also meinetwegen Beispiel.java muß der Selbe sein, wie der darin genannte Name der Klasse. In diesem Fall also
> 
> ```
> class Beispiel{
> ...



??  :bahnhof:   bin ne Sie


----------



## Gast (1. Apr 2007)

error : Class names, 'Beispiel', are only accepted if annotation processing explicity requested

1 error


----------



## Gast (1. Apr 2007)

vlt DER user ^^


----------



## Jango (1. Apr 2007)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Okay also es ist immernoch das gleiche ...... jedit bringt die fehlermeldung und es entsteht einfach keine klasse



Es entsteht keine .class - Datei, wolltest du sagen, oder? Ne Klasse hast du doch schon in deinem Code. Wie sonst schreibt man denn ein Programm?

Edit: Jetzt poste mal deinen Code, sonst reden wir ständig aneinander vorbei.


----------



## Chris_1980 (1. Apr 2007)

Jango hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ??  :bahnhof:   bin ne Sie



Uuuups, sorry!  
Aber Jango klingt irgendwie männlich für mich.


----------



## Gast (1. Apr 2007)

ja es entsteht keine .class -Datei 


also das was ich geschrieben habe oder die fehlermeldung(falls diese die lässt sich nicht wirklich kopieren habs schon versucht)


----------



## Wildcard (1. Apr 2007)

Zur Not einen Screenshot machen.
Folgendes musst du beachten:
-Du musst dich in richtigen Verzeichnis befinden
-Falls du Packages verwendest muss die Verzeichnisstruktur übereinstimmen und du musst dich im root der Packagestruktur befinden
-Groß/Kleinschreibung beachten


----------



## Gast (1. Apr 2007)

also an dem geschriebenen muss eigentlich alles stimmen da es in der schule normal und ohne probleme abgelaufen ist . 

screenshot mit der druck taste geht nicht ... 
heute klappt irgendwie alles nicht ..


----------



## Gast (1. Apr 2007)

hab den screenshop wie bring ich ihn zu euch ?


----------



## Gast (1. Apr 2007)

shot nicht shop


----------



## Jango (1. Apr 2007)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hab den screenshop wie bring ich ihn zu euch ?



In dem du dich anmeldest.
Dann kannst du das hier hochladen.
Oder nimmst irgendeinen Server.


----------



## erni07 (1. Apr 2007)

ich habs hochgeladen


----------



## Jango (1. Apr 2007)

erni07 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich habs hochgeladen



dann zeig es uns - mittels


----------



## erni07 (1. Apr 2007)




----------



## erni07 (1. Apr 2007)

ne klappt nicht ^^


----------



## erni07 (1. Apr 2007)




----------



## erni07 (1. Apr 2007)

das ist die erste fehlermeldung von jedit


----------



## Jango (1. Apr 2007)

erni07 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das ist die erste fehlermeldung von jedit



Sprachen wir nicht von deinem Code?


----------



## erni07 (1. Apr 2007)

naja von beidem also der code okay 

da ist er : 
import java.applet.*;
import java.awt.*;

public class Osterhase extends Applet {
	public void paint (Graphics stift) {
		Color FellFarbe=new Color(125, 50, 75);	//FELLFARBE
		stift.setColor(FellFarbe);
		stift.fillOval(50, 50, 50, 50);		//Osterhasenkopf
		stift.fillOval(50, 90, 80, 100); 	// Körper
		stift.fillOval(80, 20, 20, 80); 	// Ohr
		stift.fillOval(50,180,50,20);		//Fuß
		Color Schwarz=new Color(0,0,1);		//SCHWARZ
		stift.setColor(Schwarz);
		stift.fillOval(55, 55, 6, 6); 		//Auge
		stift.fillOval(80, 20, 16,61);		//Ohrfüllung ->Schatten
		stift.drawLine(50,60,50,40);
		Color Füllung=new Color(200,210,205);	//FÜLLFARBE
		stift.setColor(Füllung);
		stift.fillOval(80, 20, 15,60); 		// Ohr Füllung
		stift.fillOval(120,150,20,15);		//Schwänzchen
		stift.fillOval(55, 55, 5, 5); 		//Auge 2
		Color FellFarbe2=new Color(150, 55, 78);
		stift.setColor(FellFarbe2);
		stift.fillOval(70, 95, 20, 65);		//Arm
		Color green=new Color(100,255,100);	//GRÜN
		stift.setColor(green);
		stift.fillRect(10,200,200,20);		//Wiese
	}
	public void init() {				//Hintergrund
		Color blue=new Color(200,255,255);
		setBackground(blue);
	}
}


----------



## Jango (1. Apr 2007)

```
import java.applet.*;
import java.awt.*;

public class Osterhase extends Applet {
	public void paint (Graphics stift) {
		Color FellFarbe=new Color(125, 50, 75);	//FELLFARBE
		stift.setColor(FellFarbe);
		stift.fillOval(50, 50, 50, 50);		//Osterhasenkopf
		stift.fillOval(50, 90, 80, 100); 	// Körper
		stift.fillOval(80, 20, 20, 80); 	// Ohr
		stift.fillOval(50,180,50,20);		//Fuß
		Color Schwarz=new Color(0,0,1);		//SCHWARZ
		stift.setColor(Schwarz);
		stift.fillOval(55, 55, 6, 6); 		//Auge
		stift.fillOval(80, 20, 16,61);		//Ohrfüllung ->Schatten
		stift.drawLine(50,60,50,40);
		Color Füllung=new Color(200,210,205);	//FÜLLFARBE
		stift.setColor(Füllung);
		stift.fillOval(80, 20, 15,60); 		// Ohr Füllung
		stift.fillOval(120,150,20,15);		//Schwänzchen
		stift.fillOval(55, 55, 5, 5); 		//Auge 2
		Color FellFarbe2=new Color(150, 55, 78);
		stift.setColor(FellFarbe2);
		stift.fillOval(70, 95, 20, 65);		//Arm
		Color green=new Color(100,255,100);	//GRÜN
		stift.setColor(green);
		stift.fillRect(10,200,200,20);		//Wiese
	}
	public void init() {				//Hintergrund
		Color blue=new Color(200,255,255);
		setBackground(blue);
	}
```

so is besser


----------



## erni07 (1. Apr 2007)

oke 

also es ist ein Osterhase


----------



## Jango (1. Apr 2007)

naja - und da gibst du: C:\.......javac Osterhase.java   ein.

Edit: Die Datei is doch als Osterhase.java abgespeichert, oder?


----------



## erni07 (1. Apr 2007)

WO gebe ich das denn da jetzt wieder ein .. :'( ich bin jetzt komplett verwirrt


----------



## erni07 (1. Apr 2007)

jep Osterhase.java


----------



## Jango (1. Apr 2007)

erni07 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> WO gebe ich das denn da jetzt wieder ein .. :'( ich bin jetzt komplett verwirrt



C:\deinordnerwodasjdkmitseinembinordnerdrinist\javac Osterhase.java


----------



## erni07 (1. Apr 2007)

in die Osterhase.java datei ? wenn ja wo da einfach irgendwo? oder in die shell ?


----------



## Jango (1. Apr 2007)

a.) deine Datei heißt Osterhase.java - gut
b.) den Ordner, in dem javac ist, hast du in die Umgebungsvariable aufgenommen - gut
c.) dann muss es gehen ?

Hast du das so gemacht, wie hier beschrieben?  
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=17942


----------



## erni07 (1. Apr 2007)

richtig dann muss es gehen ... tut es aber nicht *krk*

also ich seh nochmal nach der umgebungsvariable das ist as einzige das jetzt nicht stimmen kann


----------



## Jango (1. Apr 2007)

Um ganz sicher zu gehen, kopier mal die Osterhase.java in den bin Ordner deines JDK. 
Jetzt gehst du an der Eingabeaufforderung in diesen Ordner und gibst einfach: javac Osterhase.java ein.
Vergiss aber nicht, das hinterher wieder zu löschen - sonst müllst den Ordner sinnlos zu. Denn dort hat die Datei nichts verloren - soll blos mal als Test dienen.


----------



## erni07 (1. Apr 2007)

vielleicht muss ich den computer auch mal neu starten ich versuche das jetzt mal


----------



## erni07 (1. Apr 2007)

computer ist neu gestartet.

ich kann mit 2-3 Fehlermeldungen kompilieren 
es ist jetzt eine .class-datei entstanden


----------



## Jango (1. Apr 2007)

erni07 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> computer ist neu gestartet.
> 
> ich kann mit 2-3 Fehlermeldungen kompilieren
> es ist jetzt eine .class-datei entstanden



Wie jetzt - mit Fehlern bekommt man keine .class Datei. Warnungen vielleicht. Egal - hast ja jetzt das, was du wolltest.


----------



## erni07 (1. Apr 2007)

also erstmal danke .. ich hör dann erstmal für heute auf

D-A-N-K-E an alle   :toll:


----------



## Jango (1. Apr 2007)

erni07 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> stift.fillOval(120,150,20,15);  //Schwänzchen
> ```



hehe


----------

